# What style are these windows?



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Caught an episode of This Old House when they were finishing a build in Naraganset RI. Love these windows with the colored squares around the perimeter. What style is this? Like ... craftsman, prairie (nope), victorian ... etc. [thats a screen shot, not a video, so don’t keep tapping the arrow expecting it to start]


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like a mod-podge... don't know if it's a specific style version merging of styles for someone who likes stained glass accents.... if there's a specific name for it, I'm not aware of it...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

We owned a house back in the 50's and 60's that had an octagon-shaped window in the wall next to the staircase. The house was built in the 1800's and the entire window was made up of colored glass, though I don't think it was considered "stained and leaded" as it had muntins to keep the glass in.

I would say it's a poor man's version of Arts & Crafts/Mission style.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

"Quintessential queen anne look."  See 10:30 mark


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just a nice simple 27 light window. 

I believe they had Marvin make new ones to match old ones

- Rich


----------

